# Lister Star clippers



## tjmadron (4 December 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with these clippers ??

have a set of these at work they were bought brand new and clipped 2 trace clips before cutting out ..

They were sent back and came back tested all ok 

So yesterday we had the vet out to sedate a mare that we have to twitch to clip ( last attempt ended with me being dragged around the stable like a rag on the end of a stick and horse rearing ...so gave up)

The sedation worked well ....got half way through doing a hunter clip and the clippers cut out again and would not restart.... 

Mad dash off to a nearby stables to get another set ...by the time these arrived sedation was starting to wear off !! so had to get the twitch on finally finished the clip ..but not in the nice sedate manner we were hoping for !!

The horse had been bathed the day before so coat nice and clean though very much the wooly bear !!


So has anyone else had similar problems with these ??

What other clipppers do you recommend so these can be returned while still under guarantee


----------



## rocketdog69 (4 December 2008)

Hi there

I bought a pair in May, brand new!  I clipped my show cob twice, hogged his mane a couple of times and got half way through clipping my andalusian when they died.

As I'd only had them 5 months I took them back to the shop, they replaced them but didnt have any Lister Stars so I now have heiniger Clippers which are more comfortable to hold, quieter.  Much better.

I wouldnt buy Lister Clippers again.


----------



## neigh (4 December 2008)

Hi....it is not a common problem....prob best to send them back to Lister. Had the overload switch popped out?


----------



## tjmadron (4 December 2008)

hi thanks for the replies 

where would the overload switch be ? it was my boss that was using them and who went off shouting and swearing when they stopped ...so i did not manage to get a look at them


----------



## neigh (5 December 2008)

Its at the bottom of the clipper, near where the cable attaches into the handpiece. This could happen for a number of reasons.


----------

